# Fiat 3.0 engine 'hunting' on tickover.



## nigel67 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi there everyone, On my Rapido based on a fiat 3.0 2007. When i went to go away last week, i started it and left it on idle and it started to gently rev up and down at a steady and constant pace (what i would call hunting) and seemed to have a quiet whining noise as well. It seems to disapear after about 1500revs. When i arrived on site it seemed ok again but when i was at the service point on the way home it came on again after it was idling for a minute or so. Any ideas would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

nigel67 said:


> Hi there everyone, On my Rapido based on a fiat 3.0 2007. When i went to go away last week, i started it and left it on idle and it started to gently rev up and down at a steady and constant pace (what i would call hunting) and seemed to have a quiet whining noise as well. It seems to disapear after about 1500revs. When i arrived on site it seemed ok again but when i was at the service point on the way home it came on again after it was idling for a minute or so. Any ideas would be helpful. Thanks.


Sounds like the idle control valve has got stuck. Did it do it once it was warm?


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

Happened to us on the car took it to the garage and found out 
the air con was switched on turned it off and all was okay!


----------



## nigel67 (Dec 19, 2009)

I myself was thinking idle control /egr valve may be the culprit or maybe an air leak in the fuel system. I am going in for the mot on saturday so i will strip out the valves and clean them and see what happens.


----------



## nigel67 (Dec 19, 2009)

Well sorted out the problem, I had a look while at the garage for the mot and it turned out that that air pipe to the egr was split where it was pushed on. The whining/vibration was caused by the change in engine revs just enough to cause the metal sump to resonate. new piece of pipe fitted and good as new. I changed the short one as well as this one was showing signs of cracking. It looked like the pipe ends were a bit small for the fittings so were a bit stretched which i think caused their premature failure. I have fitted some gates hose now and all seems fine.


----------

